# Injured Pigeon Chick



## AwSl (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello,

We regularly feed pigeons near our windows, among them are a few fledged chicks that always squeak to any other pigeon in order to try and get food (this often annoys other pigeons who then attack them). We left our window ajar once and a disheveled looking chick was being attacked and backed into the gap between the window and the ledge. He looked like he had a bad sore on his neck and the pigeon was pulling feathers from this area. He froze and I picked him up. We have placed him in a box and he is eating and drinking fine. He is very active and his wings are working well. He does however have a very bad injury. It looked to be getting better (less brightly coloured) but today we looked at him and it seems very red. 

He doesn't seem to be itching it that much but we have spotted him a couple of times. It seems more like the wound itself it getting worse rather than it being a result of him irritating it. 

I've attached a photo of the wound, and advice on how to help him would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Horrible case of being scalped, as the say. Pigeons will do that to weaker and young ones. Clean it with saline and keep an antibiotic cream on it, ointment is greasy and makes dirtier feathers. Warmth and hydration, then you can begin hand feeding him. Which would be the next step. You will need frozen corn and peas, plus no sugar applesauce to have on hand. He looks like he will be ready for seeds and grains soon also. Let’s start there and move to feeding ASAP , but when your ready.

He will heal from the scalping, it just takes awhile, it always looks worse than we think it is.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That needs stitches and possibly surgical debridement. That flap of skin will become necrotic if it’s left as is. Where are you located? He needs a vet or rehabber.


----------

